# Dalvengyr - Allianz, Gilde Morgana



## Dalinga (16. März 2007)

Hallo,

die Gilde Morgana auf Dalvengyr Allianzseite sucht für ihre beiden Karazhangruppen dringend noch Heiler. 

Da wir zur Zeit ohne Druiden und Schamanen raiden aber auch zu wenig Priester haben um mal einen Ausfall zu kompensieren, suchen wir auf diesem Weg nach Unterstützung.

Morgana ist eine recht junge Gilde die sich vor etwa 4 Wochen gebildet hat.

Momentan beschäftigen wir uns hauptsächlich mit Karazhan und einigen 5er Instanzen auf heroisch.

Da wir noch keine alteingesessene Gilde mit Klickenbildung sind haben es Neulinge auch viel einfacher sich bei uns einzugliedern.

Du solltest die Karazhanprequest möglichst schon beendet haben und an deinem Equip arbeiten. Wir erwarten nicht den Topausgerüsteten Heiler, sondern lieber einen engagierten und zu allem bereite(n), nette(n), lustige(n) usw. Heiler/in

Du kannst dich bei uns im Forum melden http://exe.fluxbb.com/index.php oder noch einfacher mich ingame anflüstern. Ich bin praktisch täglich ab 18.00 Uhr online.


----------

